# Union atlas vs ultra advice?



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm thinking about upgrading my contact pros on my jones mountain twin before my trip at the end of the month. I was tossing up between the Union Atlas and the Ultras. Would anybody that's ridden both or is knowledgeable on both be able to share their experiences with them?

After doing my research it looks like the Atlas is really a do-anything on anything kind of binding, but suffers in board feel against the utlras. And the ultras, well, they cost an arm and a leg, sound like they're quite stiff but still awesome for any kind of riding too. 

I currently ride a lot of groomers, but I'm going off-piste every so often, but not much. I"m looking to get better at carving, hitting jumps and some backcountry of course. Would anybody be able to suggest which one would be better for me?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Atlas. No good reason to spend extra on the Ultras.


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

Curious, is there something you do not like, lack performance with the contact pros on the mountain twin?


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

jcosjr said:


> Curious, is there something you do not like, lack performance with the contact pros on the mountain twin?


Nothing bad about the contact pros on the mountain twin at all. A couple of people have recommended that I try/get stiffer bindings on them to really make the most of the board. But really, I'm getting married in a week and thought that this could be my last gift to myself as a single man, haha. I'm also going to Japan for my honeymoon for some boarding with my wife to be so I thought it'd be a good chance to buy some new bindings and take them for a spin.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I had the all the models mentioned so far for a few seasons. I think the Contact Pro was the better execution of minidisk + vaporlite baseplate bushing combo. Ultra sounded great but for me that cushy baseplate paired with ultra stiff highback felt a little off-balance. IMO Atlas was also better in that it had a more balanced, consistent feel. Also, may be check out the new Falcor?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

JHanders said:


> I was looking at the Atlas the other day. I didnt have my boots with me but it looked like the heel cup would be too narrow for my 32s. What do you think?




I did not wear 32s when I had them so I can’t say. I sold them to a friend using some fat Northwave boots, he had zero issues.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> I had the all the models mentioned so far for a few seasons. I think the Contact Pro was the better execution of minidisk + vaporlite baseplate bushing combo. Ultra sounded great but for me that cushy baseplate paired with ultra stiff highback felt a little off-balance. IMO Atlas was also better in that it had a more balanced, consistent feel. Also, may be check out the new Falcor?


Totally agree with that


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading my contact pros on my jones mountain twin before my trip at the end of the month. I was tossing up between the Union Atlas and the Ultras. Would anybody that's ridden both or is knowledgeable on both be able to share their experiences with them?
> 
> ...


I've been mostly riding the Ultra for the past few seasons and love it in all conditions and terrain. So light and amazing board feel. 

I wouldn't say the Atlas suffers with board feel compared to all non-Union bindings. The canting and asym highback work really well together. 

I'd save some $$ for your Japan trip and just get the Atlas. You'll love them. If money isn't a concern, go with the Atlas. 

Thanks for the support!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> I'd save some $$ for your Japan trip and just get the Atlas. You'll love them. If money isn't a concern, go with the Atlas.



You REALLY want him to get the Atlas, don’t you?


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> You REALLY want him to get the Atlas, don’t you?


Haha, I meant to type Ultra.


----------



## NePTus (Mar 24, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> I had the all the models mentioned so far for a few seasons. I think the Contact Pro was the better execution of minidisk + vaporlite baseplate bushing combo. Ultra sounded great but for me that cushy baseplate paired with ultra stiff highback felt a little off-balance. IMO Atlas was also better in that it had a more balanced, consistent feel. Also, may be check out the new Falcor?


And yout opinion about union falcor is ...?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> But really, I'm getting married in a week and thought that this could be my last gift to myself as a single man, haha. I'm also going to Japan for my honeymoon for some boarding with my wife to be so I thought it'd be a good chance to buy some new bindings and take them for a spin.


It's been over a month, so how was the snowboarding honeymoon?


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

ctoma said:


> nickpapagiorgio said:
> 
> 
> > But really, I'm getting married in a week and thought that this could be my last gift to myself as a single man, haha. I'm also going to Japan for my honeymoon for some boarding with my wife to be so I thought it'd be a good chance to buy some new bindings and take them for a spin.
> ...


Just amazing!! Just got back to Sydney today and loved riding the mountain twin with the atlas bindings. I managed to go all over the mountain and I don't know of it was just in my head but I felt a difference between riding the same board with contact pros vs riding them with the atlas. Felt I was able to carve harder on them. 

Just had so much fun. Looking for an excuse to book the next trip already.

Thank you for asking!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Just amazing!! Just got back to Sydney today and loved riding the mountain twin with the atlas bindings. I managed to go all over the mountain and I don't know of it was just in my head but I felt a difference between riding the same board with contact pros vs riding them with the atlas. Felt I was able to carve harder on them.
> 
> Just had so much fun. Looking for an excuse to book the next trip already.
> 
> Thank you for asking!


Ya, the Atlas' are awesome. Super responsive, but not overbearingly stiff imo. Though I do love last year's model more than this year's, esp the ankle straps. Last year's Atlas is still arguably my fave binding to date, with regards to my riding style and expectations I have in a binding. Love the feel and comfort of the Sonicfused straps compared to this year's Exoframe strap, which hugs the ankle a bit too tight imo. But one thing I'll give the Exoframe strap credit for is that it def makes you feel more locked in. 

So ya, that def makes sense and I agree with you. It may not be significantly noticeable to most, but I def notice the diff even between the Atlas and the Forces. Find the Atlas bit more responsive, esp in the baseplate, than the Forces and is why I prefer the former. Unless I'm riding a relatively soft board, then in that case I'd use the Forces instead.


----------

